# Pop underbaked cake back into oven?



## chueh

I did not know that my cake was under-baked in the center.  The cake smelled so good that I thought it was done.  After I took it out and ignored it, I found that the center sank down hours after.

Is it possible to CONTINUE the baking process, if I put the cake back into the oven and bake another 5 or so minutes?  Or once the cake gets cold, it's the end of the story?

Thanks


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie

I'd try it, but the edges might get dry. Maybe you could micro it for a quick minute? :/


----------



## mollyanne

hi chueh...that's a dilemma because you have uncooked and cooked coexisting together and to put them back into the oven would overcook the cooked. If you don't care if it's all that pretty then I would cut it up into sections and cook only the undercooked section, then piece it back together with icing or fruit filling for the "glue" or just make them two individual cakes. Not ideal but the best I can come up with.


----------



## ChefJune

I am sorry to have to be the one to tell you that it will not work. It will only make the cake dry and probably lopsided.


----------



## babetoo

i think i would just start another cake. less hassle .


----------



## LPBeier

I have to agree with everyone - it will not work.  If the cake is still hot, you can sometimes stick it back in, but the "chemical processes" have stopped so it may cook but not rise again.  But totally cold, there is no chance of it cooking and the outsides will be dry.

Smell and look are good indicators; however you need to press the center to see if it pops back completely and quickly.  Or use a toothpick in the center to make sure there is nothing "wet" coming out.  Crumbs or a clean toothpick mean it is done.  If the edges pull away from the pan and get brown and/or hard, they are overdone.

Hope that helps!


----------



## zaco

Lol I ruined a cake last weekend.  Baked two 6" layers and needed one more so I put it in the oven.  Half hour later I wondered why I couldn't smell any baking cake.  Turns out I turned the oven off after the first batch so it was sitting in a warm oven.  I just tossed it.  Guess I need to be a little more careful when baking at midnight!


----------



## LPBeier

Ha ha, I know what you mean zaco!  Try baking a 15" round x 3" high carrot cake (very dense) so it is all baked evenly.  I had a core heater (a little metal cone you set in the center and fill with batter to bring heat to the middle and heat wrap strips but it just wouldn't bake.  I didn't want to ruin the rest of the layer so I took it out, scooped out the centre when  it was cool.  I baked a separate 10" layer and stuck it in the centre.  I was the one cutting the cake at the wedding so no one knew a think and it looked fine!  Of course I finished all this at about 5 am!


----------



## Cateonecooks

Sad news. I have a cake sitting on my counter in the same condition. Doing too many things at once in the kitchen today. It's really a shame. All the ingredients are grass fed organic goodness. It's about a $35 dollar cake.


----------



## creative

For those who may not know, you can test whether a cake is cooked by placing a skewer into the centre of it.  If the skewer comes out clean then the cake is done!


----------



## RPCookin

creative said:


> For those who may not know, you can test whether a cake is cooked by placing a skewer into the centre of it.  If the skewer comes out clean then the cake is done!



I use a wooden toothpick.  Learned that a long, long time ago from my mother.


----------

